# I want to make a back quiver. Have ???'s



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey guys!
The title says is it. Yep, I want to make my own. Yep, it will probably look like crap. Yep, it will probably end up costing me more to make it than it does just to buy one. But what the hay! It will give me something to do, exspecially if this job keep on going for going for a few more weeks. Man, I get SO BORED here doing nothing.....
So my main question is, where is a good place to buy quality leather? Anyone know? Anyone know of a tutorial or something I can read? Basic tools I will need?
I know nothing about tooling leather, but I'm about to find out!
Thanks!
Micah


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Oops, thought it was making a bow and didn't realize it was a back quiver.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

micah said:


> Hey guys!
> The title says is it. Yep, I want to make my own. Yep, it will probably look like crap. Yep, it will probably end up costing me more to make it than it does just to buy one. But what the hay! It will give me something to do, exspecially if this job keep on going for going for a few more weeks. Man, I get SO BORED here doing nothing.....
> So my main question is, where is a good place to buy quality leather? Anyone know? Anyone know of a tutorial or something I can read? Basic tools I will need?
> I know nothing about tooling leather, but I'm about to find out!
> ...


Buying leather is something best done in person, if possible, because of all the natural variations in hides, thicknesses and tanning processes.

Tandy/Leather factory is one of the largest suppliers nationwide, but not necessarily the best. 

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/

Any book by Al Stohlman, such as _The Art Of Hand Sewing Leather_ would be good to have, but he's an insanely detailed craftsman and his attention to detail may scare off mere mortals, but his instructions and illustrations are very clear.

And Tandy/LF has a basic set of simple quiver patterns:

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/...t-Pattern-Pac/6027-00.aspx?feature=Product_15

They aren't the fanciest patterns on the planet, but they are simple enough that you can **actually** make them.

You can cut leather with a utility knife or heavy, sharp shears. Sewing or lacing supplies will depend on the pattern, whether the item will be hand sewn with all and needles, or through chisel or hole punched holes, or laced, or what not.

You'll also need oil or vegetable tanned leather thick enough to hold its shape, but not too thick--which is why it is good to buy in person if you haven't done much leather work, or even if you have. You may also need dyes and leather finishes, depending on what kind of leather you buy.

There is also a very simple quiver kit by Wyandotte
http://www.keystonecountrystore.com/QVR2114504.html?cbref=60,1,QVR2114504

But, you don't really "make it" as much as lace it together like a pair of shoes.

But, it all comes down to how much of a project you want to take on.


----------



## CCArrows (Mar 29, 2006)

Have a look at the one that Errol Flynn wears in the Adventures of Robin Hood. Three pieces of leather, some leather thong, and a belt. They don't get any simpler than that! And it looks pretty too. 

Frankly I cannot see why you would want one, I used one for several years. They always move around, returning arrows when it is on your back takes practice, arrows rattle when you walk, large arm movement necessary to draw an arrow from the quiver flags game. Other than looking cool and holding a lot of arrows they are a pain in the butt.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

CCArrows said:


> Frankly I cannot see why you would want one, I used one for several years. They always move around, returning arrows when it is on your back takes practice, arrows rattle when you walk, large arm movement necessary to draw an arrow from the quiver flags game. Other than looking cool and holding a lot of arrows they are a pain in the butt.


And always remember not to bend over to pick stuff up, all your arrows will come tumbling out.

One problem with back quivers is that they tend to sink down and your arrows are just out of reach, so it is really common for backquiver users to push up the quiver with the bow hand as they reach for an arrow, even Byron Ferguson does it, but having to use **two hands** to use a back quiver seems to defeat some of the purpose of having one.


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 1, 2007)

This was my first attempt. Not difficult at all. I purchased my supplies at a local heritage festival very recently. Just imagined what I wanted, cut the leather with a knife, punched holes and laced with leather. Very easy, only took an afternoon at the firehouse to complete. I did stitch the hide on top with a leather awl though. A hint, I made the strap adjustable by cutting it in the middle and punching holes in both ends to tie it together at different lengths for summer and winter shooting, it also holds the quiver in a better position higher on your back if you can adjust it properly.


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey guys! Thanks for the links and suggestions.
I can definantly understand the negatives with the back quiver, but I absolutly hate a quiver on the side of my bow. The widow I bought came with a small side quiver, and I tried shooting with it. Just added too much wieght. 
I did see a back quiver somewhere that was made were you could take the arrows out from near the bottom that looks really cool. You couldn't see the arrows at all, completley inclosed except for a small cutout on the side near the bottom. But I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

Gothmog, 
That looks pretty sharp!

Maybe I could make one the way I descibed with a "cap" on the top, and cutout on bottom.
Anyone seen one of those before?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

micah said:


> Gothmog,
> That looks pretty sharp!
> 
> Maybe I could make one the way I descibed with a "cap" on the top, and cutout on bottom.
> Anyone seen one of those before?


Here is a pretty simple one that would be straight forward to make, but it isn't a back quiver

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Quivers+Side++3Rivers+"Hunter"_c14_s74_p0_i6250X_product.html

You can see more complex, back quiver examples here

http://www.hidehandler.com/back_quivers.htm

Scroll down to the "Mountain Hunter" and "Combo Hunter"

And side quiver examples
http://www.hidehandler.com/side_quivers.htm

"Arrow Scabbard" and "Side Kick II"


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

If you can make the strapping for a single strap, you can make a multi piece suspension harness for a back quiver that will hold it in place and keep it from walking around or sinking. 
And, you can also work on methods for retention of arrows based upon historical examples of remedies. 

I like using a back quiver, but the Appalachians where I do most of my hunting are often too brushy to accommodate a back quiver the way the older, less scrubby, forests in other areas are. However, I do like working with leather. 
It's a lot of fun to make stuff.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

My suggestion, if you just "have" to have a back quiver, it start with a heavy paper pattern. Lots cheaper than cutting up a bunch of leather.

My favorite quiver is the Safari Tough "Arrowmaster", designed by Rod Jenkins. It's like the quiver you described, but not made from leather. I bought mine for a hunting quiver, but liked it so much I use it for 3-D also.

Chad


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

LBR said:


> My suggestion, if you just "have" to have a back quiver, it start with a heavy paper pattern. Lots cheaper than cutting up a bunch of leather.


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up

Heavy brow craft paper works great for mock ups.

But, remember that thick leather doesn't fold or roll just like paper. Any place you make sharp folds with thick leather, the leather will get "shorter," and tubes of leather will have a smaller inside diameter than your paper mock up.


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

Found what I was talking about. Don't know if I can make one as nice, but I know that I can't afford to purchase one already made.
Here is a pic.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

micah said:


> Found what I was talking about. Don't know if I can make one as nice, but I know that I can't afford to purchase one already made.
> Here is a pic.


That's the Mountain Hunter from Hide Handler.

You could certainly copy the basic form, but the Hid Handler quiver appears to be a very well made quiver, and has good attention to detail, including fine, even stitching, polished, edge dyed edges, hand stitched keeper loops. So, I think such a quiver is a bit much for a first project. Not saying you couldn't pull it off, just that it would be difficult to do so.


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

Warbow said:


> That's the Mountain Hunter from Hide Handler.
> 
> You could certainly copy the basic form, but the Hid Handler quiver appears to be a very well made quiver, and has good attention to detail, including fine, even stitching, polished, edge dyed edges, hand stitched keeper loops. So, I think such a quiver is a bit much for a first project. Not saying you couldn't pull it off, just that it would be difficult to do so.



Ohhh...I know. I'm not arragant enough to believe that I could even close to the quality or looks of something that I am sure has taken years to hone and perfect. 
Although, I do believe that something like this is what I am looking for, and this is probably, at least the style that I will try to accomplish.
I'm going to try and find a leather supplier around here close in Arkansas to that I can go and feel the leather. I am sure this will take some pretty stout stuff to retain a tubular shape.
Wish me luck, I'll need it....


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

micah said:


> Wish me luck, I'll need it....


Good luck 

BTW, that is probably "vegitable tanned" leather used for that quiver, a popular kind of leather that is the only kind of leather you can use for leather carving projects. Veggie tanned leather is firm and comes un-died. If you use veggie tan, you'll need to die it and get a protective finish for it to protect it from moisture. Oil tanned leather comes died and has a degree of resistance to moisture built in. What leather you use depends on the specifics of the project. Be sure to ask your dealer.


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've used these plans and made a great backquiver:

Rob DiStefano's back quiver plans: http://www3.sympatico.ca/ragiwarmbear/diy/bc/backplan.html


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks micah. It was much easier to make than you would expect, and the fur really quiets it down. The quiver you are describing is known as a St. Charles type, and can be made rather easily from leather or other cheaper, easier to find materials. The first quiver I made was this type, and it is still one of me favorites, if not for the looks of the one I made, but the features. It is really easy to retrieve arrows from, stays in place, can be worn in several different positions, and as an added bonus if you use feather fletching, protects your arrows from rain and damage. Here are two links for directions for each, and while they are not mine, I did use the St. Charles directions, only slightly modified. Experiment and have fun! Good luck, I can't wait to see pics of whatever you make.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/ragiwarmbear/diy/bc/backplan.html

http://funhunts.homestead.com/quiverplan.html


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

Gothmog,
Thanks for the links! That really looks interesting. I may have to use some of that in mine!


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

CCArrows said:


> Frankly I cannot see why you would want one, I used one for several years. They always move around, returning arrows when it is on your back takes practice, arrows rattle when you walk, large arm movement necessary to draw an arrow from the quiver flags game. Other than looking cool and holding a lot of arrows they are a pain in the butt.


they are great for carrying a passle of arrows to and from practice shooting and looks good hanging on the wall full of target arrows next to the bow. they are great for this sort of thing. dont have to actually wear it to use it. i use one slung over my shoulder and set it on the ground when i start shooting. for hunting a hip quiver that holds 3 or 4 at most and locks the arrows in place so they dont move is better.

probably the best reason he wants one is the crafting proccess itself. there is always something extra special about making your own things.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

jetthelooter said:


> i use one slung over my shoulder and set it on the ground when i start shooting.


I've seen some back quivers designed with loops on the side that allow an arrow or ground spike to run parallel to the back quiver and into the ground to hold the quiver vertically while on the ground. Seemed like a cool idea.


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

Warbow said:


> I've seen some back quivers designed with loops on the side that allow an arrow or ground spike to run parallel to the back quiver and into the ground to hold the quiver vertically while on the ground. Seemed like a cool idea.


that sounds like such a cool idea since i tend to use my back quiver as more of a golf bag than something i stick to my body!!


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2003)

OK..tell the truth, you guys didn't think I was serious, now, did you? :wink:

And, yes, maybe part of it is because I just need something to do, but the bigger part of it is because I need something to carry my arrows!  I don't like them on bow, and I wanted to try something different than on my side during 3d's. Also wanted something that I could hunt with. It just seems that on the side would be catching on all the briars and things around here. And there is definantly a lot of those!

So, here is the start! I found a place here in town that had a little leather. It's not EXACTLY what I had in mind, but it is what I had access to. The heavyest stuff they had was baseball glove leather. Not bad, descent color. Wanted more of a brown, but what the hay. best part is I got it for 10 bucks!
Next, since it isn't real stiff. I thought I might use something to back it and keep the shape, so I went around looking for a clear map holder. No luck, so I went to staples and got a long cylinder mailer. It is pretty light weight and should be easy to work with. Then I went to Micheals and got a punch, some rivets and some suede lace.
Going to the fabric store tomorrow and get some camo flece for the inside of the cylinder for cosmetics as well as (hopefully) to keep the arrows quieter inside.
I stuck some arrows in the cylinder earlier and it should hold about 8-10 arrow with field point comfortably.


----------



## Tripletap1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ooooh! Now I want to make a quiver!


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

I built a traditional back quiver from leather, simply stitched with rawhide strips. One hunt in heavy brush and picking up arrows every time I bent under a limb lead me to this design instead. I've posted this before. It was my next attempt..kind of a combination side/back quiver. Made simply from a piece of 4" PVC and wrapped with leather from an old pair of M/C chaps. I lined the inside with that leather as well to quiet it down and used a small bird's nest in the bottom to keep points in place. 














I'm getting ready to build something similar with a deer hide I saved from last year and after looking at both the original here and Rod's Safari Tuff I decided to shorten the opening for a little more protection. The next one will also be a little more ornate....


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been thinking of making a quiver like "Long Rifle"'s from a $20 Easton arrow tube. Not sure the tube is long enough? Would have to make the arrow slot half size? Can be used as a back, side or front quiver with some mods.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Just remember that the length of the quiver above the arrow needs to be slightly longer than the distance from the points to the bottom of the opening if you're gonna cap it off for protection from the elements. I actually wish I'd made the opening on that one half the size I did...

You could actually make the tube just 3" longer than your longest shafts(if you're going to cap the top) and start your opening 2"-2 1/2" from the bottom. That would still allow easy arrow retrieval and protect your broadheads at the same time.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanx!!


----------

